# Refined Details: Range Rover Revere Scotty P Protection



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Another one from back in the Summer - I remember this day very well for 3 reasons. Beginning with the bad, which was a speeding fine for a mere 34mph - however, the 2 remaining reasons: 1. I was presented with the rare and beautiful Range Rover Revere, originally owned by one of my favourite footballers: Scott Parker (ex-Tottenham & England Int., now Fulham) - and finally the 3rd and final reason for remembering this day was the birth of my nephew!

It was without question the hottest day of the year and I had my work massively cut out! The job in hand was to cleanse and protect both the interior and exterior surfaces.

*On Arrival*





_Closer Inspection_



Nothing awful, just in need of a lift via the means of detailing.

First up were the alloy wheels.

*Alloys Before*





*Alloys After*



Next up were the exhaust tips.

*Exhaust Before*



*Exhaust After*



No pictures of the wash process, sorry! Too hot!!

The paintwork was then clay barred to remove any bonded contamination.







Once decontaminated, I set about completing the interior.

*Interior Before*











*Interior After*













The paint was then polished and protected - the glasswork and rubbers treated also.

*The Results*







































A brilliant day all-in-all getting Scott Parker's ex-Range Rover back up to a very respectable standard. An utter pleasure as always!

Thank you for looking and reading as always...

*Adam
Refined Details*

For more regular updates from us please feel free to follow on Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great job. Great gloss and reflections.


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Scott Parker QPR?????


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

Lovely job


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

lukeneale said:


> Scott Parker QPR?????


I wish!!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A wonderful result on a beautiful vehicle, thanks for all your hard work.

John Tht.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Superb job!


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

That must have been a right killer in the heat! Great results!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work and reflections


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

What's the best thing to use on the steps on a RR? I done one through the summer too and there was severe staining on the steps...

Nice work btw


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice work, :thumb:.


----------

